# Summit Lake in akron???



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

just wondering if anyone ever ice fishes this lake? I would think it would hold some decent gills and crappies.... I know there are some big bass in there!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Have Never Known It To Have Safe Ice..theres A Current Thru There
Plus The Water Might Be Too Pollutted To Freeze..not To Mention If You Park Your Car There It Might Be Gone Before You Get Back/


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> I Have Never Known It To Have Safe Ice..theres A Current Thru There
> Plus The Water Might Be Too Pollutted To Freeze..not To Mention If You Park Your Car There It Might Be Gone Before You Get Back/


Are you saying don't go?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I would say don't go. There is a warm water flow through the lake from the kenmore blvd side. It freezes after the cuyahoga river(if at all) for some reason. I have never seen anyone ice fishing on that lake in 42 years of living in the Akron area. Common sense says STAY AWAY! There is no fishing spot in the world worth risking your personal safety!


----------



## Lokt (Feb 17, 2007)

Ground water maintains the same temps as the yearly average ambient temps, which in this area of Ohio is 55 degrees. Summit is flushed with artesian spring water, (ground water), which means it's being flushed with 55 degree water year around. It's the last to freeze, if/when it does freeze, and the first to thaw. 
Although during a hard winter some areas develop good ice, good ice can rapidly turn into bad ice within a very short distance. The good ice can lead to a false sense of security. I know 'cause I'd been there, done that. After cutting test holes to check ice thickness, which looked good, I inadvertantly wandered onto an area of bad ice. With no warning, the ice began to dangerously sag and then began cracking all around me, with water beginning to flow through the cracks. I immediately flattened out and litterally pulled/lunged myself along the ice on my belly via ice picks, (sharpened screw drivers kept around my neck on a lanyard), dragging a kids saucer sled/gear behind me with the rope between my teeth. Fortunately I didn't have far to go before I got to safer ice.
Although I was soaking wet and freezin' my arse off, that was still a far site better than falling through. That was over 35 years ago, and needless to say, I've never been back.
Stay away from that place, it's a death trap.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good thread and advice! 

These types of threads and information are every bit as much what OGF is about as our fishing reports and everything else. :B

Threads like this helpful one make me feel great to be a part of running OGF. 

By the way Lokt, welcome to OGF! 
With posts like yours above, I'm looking forward to your future ones. 

.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i fished the lake once caught some big bass in therei fished under kenmore blvd brige in the winter but you see some boats time to time out there i grew up over the hill in kenmore and could see the lake from the end of my street it is a bad area i wouldent leave a car parked there but you might get lucky and not have someone mess with it the kenmore side isent as bad (west side) the other side of the lake is projects i all most got car jacked over there in highschool but by saying "good" that still is bad by most standards 

the north end has a ton of pilings and rip rap from the amusement park and there is other structure to fish around such as cars and tires and shoping carts and dont eat the fish if you go who knows what the rubber plants dumped in there back in the day


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for all the info guys!! never did see anyone out there ice fishing just wondered cause it was all locked up except a spot by the ball fields that I thought might have been kept open by the 200 geese in it! I always wanted to take my boat out there but always worried about where to park and if it would get messed with... that is what has been keeping me from getting there.... you know there has to be some monster bass in there( eyes glowing red and foaming at the mouth) where are places to put a boat in? I know right by the ballfields but would there be a better place to park that would have less of a chance of anything happening to the vehicle???


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dont know what road it is but i seem to remember a "ramp" on the west side havent been down there in years


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

just save yourself the hassle and goto portage lakes. no poisenous city runoff in there lol wont eat thru ur boat


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah but the potential in a lake like that is really good and I have seen people out there before


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

After I got out of high school I worked at W J Ruscoe Co. on Kenmore Blvd until I joined the Navy. The company is on the shore of Summit Lake. At the time the lake was very polluted from Factories to the south. It would never freeze and in cold weather there was a mist of condensation always rising off the water. We had an aluminum boat there at the the company for what reason I don't recall, but we put it in the lake once that I can remember and when we took it back out it had a black coating where it rested in the water.
I never fished it but for sure if I ever caught any fish from there I would not eat them !


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

good story lol enough to keep me far away from that slop hole. hundreds of other area creeks streams rivers and lakes to fish that you dont have to worry about heavy pollution....oh well jiggin - if you happen to fish it, let us know how ya do! good luck!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

lol that is funny! I don't mind fishing a polluted lake for bass I am not going to eat them anyway! taht is pretty nasty though! I will try and make it there this year sometime! going to get into some tournaments for the first time this year so I will be dedicating most my time to that but hopefully one day I will get there!


----------

